# DIY DMX RGB Floodlights



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Made a quick video last night showing how I made my DMX RGB Floodlight, and a short demonstration of the light in action.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I've been looking to try to make my own DMX RGB lights but haven't had any luck. I'm glad you've found a way.

The site cheapdmx.com seems to be down for maintenance.
I also checked out holidaycoro.com and found it very tempting to drop a few dollars.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

My video camera has a horrible time picking up the light at night. The original video does not do the light justice at all. It is actually much brighter than is portrayed in the video from the first post of this thread.

Take a look at another video done by a person comparing the 5050 LED modules to a Rainbow Flood. Rainbow Floods are DIY Floodlight kits that are slightly higher in price, but require much more labor to build.

Six 5050 LED modules vs. One Rainbow Flood light on Vimeo


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks Jaybo, that is what I am looking at for next years haunt. I think those, combined with some spots, would be the ticket. And the price is really good from Holidaycoro. See what shipping is to the Great White North and we should be good to go. Thanks again.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good stuff Jaybo, thanks!


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

Awesome!! Thanks! I'm going DMX!


----------



## Haunted Wolf (Apr 18, 2007)

Jaybo, Did you take the DMX Controller out of the plastic case like the MegaBall instructions do? 

I am thinking about mounting the RGB Modules directly on my cemetery fence and having one of the DMX Controllers for each section of my display. It looks to me like the only reason they took the case off was for space consideration. For my application I think I can just keep everything in the case. Would you agree?


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Haunted Wolf said:


> Jaybo, Did you take the DMX Controller out of the plastic case like the MegaBall instructions do?
> 
> I am thinking about mounting the RGB Modules directly on my cemetery fence and having one of the DMX Controllers for each section of my display. It looks to me like the only reason they took the case off was for space consideration. For my application I think I can just keep everything in the case. Would you agree?


Nope, I left them in the case.

You are correct, the only reason to remove them would be for space consideration.

You need to consider placing them in a watertight enclosure if they will be exposed to the elements. Doesn't have to be anything fancy. You could use a tupperware dish, butter dish, heck even a heavy duty zip-loc freezer bag.


----------



## gumgum (Mar 2, 2010)

Jaybo... I actually purchased a 16' string of these last year, and let me tell you they are awesome! I had plans to experiment and cut up to 3' sections to make short strings and make spots but you beat me to it! To buy something like this is probably close to $100... My plan was to make the spots interconnectable so you could easily put more multiple spots together to form 1 big one. The colors these things put out is amazing! Great job on tuturial and website suggestions!


----------

